# A stable work surface is the key to a firm tamp



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I've been searching for the root cause of a tamping problem that has occurred in the past week.

Problem:

I have not been able to tamp as firmly as I used to

Investigation:

I found that my workbench supports needed to be reinforced.

When I was tamping I was applying pressure, but as I was applying this some of it was being 'wasted' due to the workbench flexing.

Solution:

Work bench reinforcement

The result of this work is a decent extraction, back to expected standards.


----------



## Neo (Jun 24, 2008)

It's great to hear that the problem is solved.

My turn:

Gaggia baby seems to be picky and very sensitive to evenness of the puck. - new thread here - can anyone assist?


----------



## chrisweaver_barista (Jun 14, 2008)

interesting Glenn, just goes to show that some problems can be as elementary as your environment, like the people who fret and research for ages to work out why their spouted pours are uneven, until they discover their machine is 3 degrees off level!

Chris


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Chris, we've just repositioned our machine and have made sure it is again level, there was a slight warp in the part of the bench we moved it to and we needed to tweak the leg length to compensate.


----------

